# Travel - Car seats and Taxi cabs



## imholter (Jun 25, 2007)

Hello!

My 8-month daughter and I will be flying to Philadelphia for a weekend trip. We will not be renting a car. My main conundrum is getting from the airport to the hotel. We arrive past midnight - so the hotel shuttle is not an option. There is a train - but navigating that in the wee hours of the morning does not appeal to me. That leaves a cab.

I would like to avoid bringing our car seat if possible. Does anyone know if cabs can provide car seats, if we can rent one from the airport, ...???

Any travel insight related to car seats would be appreciated.

thanks!


----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

how weird, i am just looking this up because i have to get my son to lacrosse and i don't drive and dh is out of town. So i just called a taxi place in town and they said i have to bring my own (for my dd who is 4) i was hoping they had one lol.
Mind you i live in a smaller town so might not be the norm for where you are!


----------



## rock_dr (May 21, 2005)

i had heard that was possible but on 2 recent trips I called several cab companies in advance and it was a no-go. Think there are liability issues there - if they provide an installed carseat and it fails or something, they might be liable. I ended up carrying the infant seat (minus base) and dh installed it in the cab in about 60 seconds. It was worth it for us.


----------



## WhaleinGaloshes (Oct 9, 2006)

I have used a cab company in New Jersey that will bring a car seat on request. It's worth calling around to find out.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

We don't travel without a car seat, since we need it for the plane. DS1 has always had his own ticket, seat, and car seat whenever we fly.

It does mean we lugged our Marathon from JFK airport to the Broadway District of Manhattan on the Air Train and the subway, stored it in the closet for three days, and the lugged it back again... but we just didn't see any other option. (There's no storage at airports anymore, since 9/11.)


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

Eddie Bauer Travel Carseat on Amazon - small enough to carry, good enough for a cab. We are using it all over Europe in the next few months when we are not on a train - we tested it today and I like it!


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KailuaMamatoMaya* 
Eddie Bauer Travel Carseat on Amazon - small enough to carry, good enough for a cab. We are using it all over Europe in the next few months when we are not on a train - we tested it today and I like it!

This seat has serious installation issues, plust it is forward facing only and is completely inappropriate for the OP's child, who needs to be rearfacing.

OP, your baby should be on a car seat on the plane. It is not safe to travel with a lap baby. Your baby should be in her own seat in her rearfacing convertible or infant carrier, and the seat should absolutely be used in the cab.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *easy_goer* 
I have used a cab company in New Jersey that will bring a car seat on request. It's worth calling around to find out.

Never, ever use a rental car seat.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

The safest thing is to have baby in a carseat on the plane, so the cab is not your only issue. I don't see the hassle in taking a carseat on the plane and using it in the cab. Yes, it gets tricky if you were taking a cab everywhere and had to carry it, but it doesn't seem you are.


----------



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

When ds was a few months old, we invested in a second travel-only carseat. It's a lightweight (11lbs) convertible, super easy to install, inexpensive, fits in airplane seats, perfect! We've used it all over the place, including in cabs in Chicago, Madrid, and Munich. The seat was a Cosco Regal Ride, which probably isn't made anymore, but I'm sure there is some equivalent. I never wanted to mess around with rental seats, they seem dirty and dubiously installed. With our own seat, I knew exactly how to install it and could do it fast.


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

We also have a travel only seat. Can't remember the name (it is name brand) but it has a smallish footprint and is light weight in comparison to our Britax.

DH holds on ds and I install it in under a minute.


----------



## hollyg (Jun 21, 2006)

We have a Sit-N-Stroll that we have used many times and really like. It is a stroller and car seat in one. It can go rear or forward facing. We have used it in the airplane seat and not had any trouble and we have also gate checked it.


----------



## roxyrox (Sep 11, 2006)

I have found most cab companies can provide a seat if you book in advance. If you ring round you should be able to find one that will.


----------



## Papooses (Dec 20, 2006)

Let me preface by saying that I do not own a vehicle. My daughter & I ride public transportation, carpool/rideshare & walk. I'm also a CPST who educates families in my community....

I have never found a cab company willing to provide a child safety seat -- being that they're usually exempt from the law (legislators are too often blind to the fact that the laws of physics don't care if the car has a taxi sign on it) & I wouldn't trust any rental carseat anyway unless the person in charge has a valid/current SafeKids CPST certification ID.

The Sit-n-Go is a decent option for a small child or a very frequent traveler. It's a beast to actually use correctly in most situations & the majority of kids outgrow it too soon for the cost.

Your toddler might still fit the Graco SafeSeat Step1 carrier. It's easier to tote around & does snap into most strollers + it's much easier to install quicky/correctly in most vehicles.

The Radian folds for travel, but is heavy & also rather difficult in many vehicles.

Lowest cost option & also very light weight is the Cosco Scenera. It's a bare bones seat with relatively easy traditional install. It might fit in some sort of carry bag.

The single most important thing is correct use.

My only other important advice is to leave the taxi door open while you install the seat: they'll be less likely to attempt to pull into traffic before you're ready.

Also, Google "The Car Seat Lady" website for her tips on taxicab/travel.


----------

